# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون بشأن المتشردين والمشتبه في أمرهم

## هيثم الفقى

قانون بشأن المتشردين والمشتبه في أمرهم 
الصادر في 18 صفر 1375 هـ . الموافق 5 أكتوبر 1955 م

المادة (1) 

يعد متشرداً طبقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم من لم تكن له وسيلة مشروعة للتعيش ولا يعد كذلك من كان صاحب حرفة أو صناعة أو وظيفة حين لا يجد عملاً.

ولا يعتبر من الوسائل المشروعة للتعيش التسول وتعاطي أعمال وألعاب القمار والشعوذة والعرافة والألعاب البهلوانية وما يماثلها.

المادة(2)

يعاقب على التشرد بالوضع تحت مراقبة البوليس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات.

وفي حالة العودة إلى التشرد في خلال المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة(96) من قانون العقوبات تكون العقوبة الحبس والوضع تحت مراقبة البوليس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات.

المادة (3)

يجوز للمحكمة بدلاً من توقيع العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة أن تصدر حكماً غير قابل للطعن بإنذار المتشرد بأن يغير أحوال معيشته التي تجعله في حالة تشرد.

فإذا عاد المحكوم عليه إلى التشرد خلال الثلاث السنوات التالية وجب توقيع العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة.

المادة (4)

لا تسري أحكام التشرد المنصوص عليها في هذا الرسوم على الأشخاص الذين تقـل 

سنهم عن ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية ولا على النساء إلا إذا اتخذن للعيش وسيلة غير مشروعة.

المادة ( 5 )

في الاشتبـاه

يعد مشتبهاً فيه كل شخص تزيد سنه عن ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية حكم عليه أكثر من مرة في إحدى الجرائم الآتية أو اتهم اتهاماً جدياً أكثر من مرة بارتكابها.

1 - الاعتداء على النفس أو المال أو التهديد بذلك أو إخفاء الأشياء المسروقة. 

2 - تعطيل وسائل المواصلات أو المخابرات ذات المنفعة العامة.

3 - الاتجار بالمواد السامة أو المخدرة أو تقديمها للغير.

4 - تزييف النقود أو تزوير أوراق النقد الحكومية أو أوراق البنكنوت الجائز تداولها في البلاد أو تقليد أو استعمال شيء مما ذكر.

5 - الاعتداء على الأعراض والتحريض على الدعارة والفسق والفجور.

6 - إعداد محال القمار أو ممارسة ألعاب القمار.

المادة ( 6 )

يعاقب المشتبه فيه بوضعه تحت مراقبة البوليس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات.

وفي حالة العودة إلى الاشتباه في خلال المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة (96) من قانون العقوبات تكون العقوبة الحبس والوضع تحت مراقبة البوليس مدة لا تقل سنة ولا تزيد عن خمس سنوات.

المادة ( 7 )

يجوز للمحكمة بدلاً من توقيع العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة أن تصدر حكماً غير قابل للطعن بإنذار المشتبه فيه بأن يسلك سلوكاً مستقيمـاً

فإذا حكم على المشتبه فيه لارتكابه إحدى الجرائم السابقة أو اتهم اتهاماً جدياً بارتكاب إحدى هذه الجرائم خلال الثلاث السنوات التالية للحكم وجب توقيع العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة.

المادة ( 8 )

تكون الأحكام التي تصدر تطبيقاً لهذا المرسوم واجبة التنفيذ فوراً ولو مع حصول استئنافها.

المادة ( 9 )

تعتبر عقوبة الوضع تحت مراقبة البوليس المحكوم بها طبقاً لأحكام هذا المرسوم مماثلة لعقوبة الحبس فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام قانون العقوبات وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية أو أي قانون آخر.

المادة ( 10 )

على وزير العدل تنفيذ هذا المرسوم، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

قانون بشأن الأحداث المشردين الصادر في 18 صفر 1375 هـ . الموافق 5 أكتوبر 1955 م

مادة ( 1 )

يعتبر الحدث ذكراً أو أنثى الذي لم يبلغ من العمر ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة مشرداً في الحالات الآتية:- 

أ) إذا وجد متسولاً في الطريق العام أو في المحال أو الأماكن العامة أو إذا دخل منزلاً أو أحد ملحقاته بقصد التسول.

ويعتبر من أعمال التسول القيام بألعاب بهلوانية أو تصنع الإصابة بجروح أو عاهات أو استعمال أية وسيلة من وسائل الغش لاكتساب عطف الجمهور.

ب) إذا مارس جمع أعقاب السجائر أو غيرها من الفضلات أو المهملات.

ج) إذا قام بأعمال تتصل بالدعارة أو الفسق أو إفساد الأخلاق أو القمار أو قام بخدمة من يقومون بهذه الأعمال.

د) إذا خالط المتشردين أو المشتبه في أمرهم أو الذين اشتهر عنهم سوء السيرة أو المشردين.

هـ) إذا كان سئ السلوك ومارقاً من سلطة أبيه أومن له الولاية على نفسه.

و) إذا لم يكن له محل إقامة مستقر أو كان يبيت في الطرقات.

ز) إذا لم يكن له وسيلة مشروعة للتعيش ولا عائل مؤتمن وكان أبواه متوفين أو مسجونين أو غائبين.

مادة( 2 )

إذا ضبط الحدث في إحدى الحالات الواردة في المادة السابقة يحكم عليه بناء على طلب النيابة العامة بتسليمه لوالديه أو لمن له حق الولاية على نفسه أو لشخص مؤتمن يتعهد بتربيته وحسن سيره أو إلى معهد خيري أو مؤسسة معترف بها من الحكومة.

وإذا عاد الحدث إلى ممارسة أي أمر من الأمور المبينة في المادة السابقة خلال سنة من تاريخ تسليمه إلى من تقدم ذكرهم تحكم المحكمة بإيداعه في إصلاحية الأحداث أو في معهد خيري أو مؤسسة معترف بها من الحكومة.

مادة ( 3 )

تختص محكمة الأحداث بالنظر في قضايا الأحداث المشردين وتتبع في شأنها وفي صدور الأحكام وتنفيذها الإجراءات والقواعد المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بالنسبة إلى الجنح التي يرتكبها الأحداث.

مادة ( 4 )

في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ج) من المادة الأولى لا يجوز للنيابة رفع الدعوى إلا بعد الحصول على إذن سابق من والد الحدث أو من له الولاية على نفسه.

مادة ( 5 )

يجوز للنيابة العامة وضع الحدث المشرد مؤقتاً في أحد المعاهد الخيرية أو المؤسسات المعترف بها من الحكومة أو في الإصلاحية حتى يفصل في أمره.

مادة ( 6 )

يترتب على الحكم بتسليم الحدث إلى والديه أو لمن له حق الولاية على نفسه أو إلى شخص مؤتمن وضعه تحت إشراف جهة حكومية أو جهة مشتغلة برعاية الأحداث معترف بها من الحكومة وعلى هذه الجهة أن تقدم إلى قاضي محكمة الأحداث تقارير دورية عن حالة الحدث وما تشير به في شأنه.

مادة ( 7 )

يجوز لمحكمة الأحداث بناء على التقارير المقدمة لها أن تعيد النظر في الحكم الذي أصدرته بناء على طلب النيابة العامة وأن تعدل عن حكمها إلى ما تراه ملائماً لحالة الحدث من التدابير الأخرى المنصوص عليها في القانون.

مادة ( 8 )

في حالة الحكم بتسليم الحدث إلى غير الملزمين بنفقته يجب على المحكمة أن تلزم بتكاليفه كلها أو بعضها الشخص الملزم بالانفاق عليه قانوناً إذا كان ظاهر اليسار وإذا كان الحدث ذا مال يجب على المحكمة أن تأمر بتحصيل هذه التكاليف كلها أو بعضها من ماله ويحدد الحكم المبلغ ومواعيد دفعه.

مادة ( 9 )

يكون الحكم بالتكاليف خاضعاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في قانون المرافعات بشأن الطعن في الأحكام.

مادة ( 10 )

يبقى الحدث عند من عهد الحكم إليه به إلى أن يصدر القرار من الوزير المختص بالشئون الاجتماعية بإخلاء سبيله.

ولا يجوز إصدار قرار بإخلاء سبيل الحدث إلا بعد مضي سنتين من الحكم وبعد أخذ رأي مدير الإصلاحية أو المعهد الخيري أو المؤسسة أو الشخص المؤتمن، ويخلي سبيل الحدث حتماً إذا بلغ الحادية والعشرين سنة كاملة.

مادة ( 11 )

إذا حكم بالتسليم لوالدي الحدث أو لمن له حق الولاية على نفسه وعاد الحدث إلى ممارسة أي أمر من الأمور المبينة في المادة الأولى خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم حكم على المستلم بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرة جنيهات.

مادة ( 12 )

1 - يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر كل من حرض الأحداث الذين هم دون الثامنة عشرة على التواجد في إحدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في البنود من (أ) إلى (و) من المادة الأولى، أو استخدمهم لذلك أو سلمهم لآخر بقصد تحقيقـه.

2 - وإذا كان المتهم والد الصغير أو شخصاً له الولاية على نفسه أو مكلفاً بملاحظته تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سته أشهر.

3 - ولا تخل أحكام هذه المادة بتوقيع أية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو غيره من القوانين.

مادة ( 13 )

الأحكام التي تصدر بالتطبيق لهذا المرسوم تكون واجبة التنفيذ ولو مع حصول المعارضة أو الاستئناف.

مادة ( 14 )

على وزير العدل تنفيذ هذا المرسوم، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------

